# SOG Power Assist B66-N



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

SOG Power Assist B66-N
(Amazon.com: SOG Specialty Knives & Tools B66-N Power Assist Knife, Black Oxide: Home Improvement)








This is my every-day carry multi tool that replaced a CRKT M16-02 lock blade knife about 3 years ago. I selected it because it has a locking, non-serrated blade that can be opened with one hand while keeping the tool closed. Anyone who has shopped around for a multi-tool knows that this is a pretty rare feature. The SOG Power Assist's build quality far exceeded my expectations. The tool is made in the USA and offers a number of unique features. 
















The plier tool is very strong. It has gear-reduced action that gives compound leverage. The jaws close as tightly and precisely now as they have from day 1. 


















The compound leverage can make grabbing larger objects less practical.










At the base of the plier jaws is a wire cutter. They are sharp and capable of cutting even large guage wires.










The handles have been shaped so that there are no sharp edges. This is very helpful when gripping vigorously.


















There is both serrated and un-serrated blades. Both of which open from the outside of the tool and have redundant locking mechanisms to keep from closing on your hand while cutting.



















The other tools all use piano locks to lock open. This is very effective, especually for the pry bar / file tool and screw drivers.


----------

